# HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE?



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

How can you get the Avic-D3 to play DVD's while driving?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (NY SLC 93)*

ground it


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_ground it

What do you mean?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (NY SLC 93)*

the wire that goes to the e-break switch. Instead of running it there, tie it into ground.


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_the wire that goes to the e-break switch. Instead of running it there, tie it into ground.

Is that it???


----------



## SuedeMKIII (May 22, 2006)

Nope.. that worked with earlier models, but with D2 / N2 and later you're gonna need a trigger module because they want to see the brAKE applied / released / applied again. PAC and others make them.


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (SuedeMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuedeMKIII* »_Nope.. that worked with earlier models, but with D2 / N2 and later you're gonna need a trigger module because they want to see the brAKE applied / released / applied again. PAC and others make them.

What is PAC?
Help!!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (NY SLC 93)*

http://search.ebay.com/search/...&fgtp=


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_http://search.ebay.com/search/...&fgtp=

That seems to be only for Alpine.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (NY SLC 93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY SLC 93* »_How can you get the Avic-D3 to play DVD's while driving?


in the RCA plug, there's a mute wire, if you remove it and move it up one pin and connect it with the parkbrake wire to ground, you won't have to stop to input nav info etc.
for future reference http://www.avic411.com


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (Furley)*

Dope!
http://www.avic411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4670
http://www.avic411.com/D3Bypass/album0.html


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (SuedeMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuedeMKIII* »_Nope.. that worked with earlier models, but with D2 / N2 and later you're gonna need a trigger module because they want to see the brAKE applied / released / applied again. PAC and others make them.

If you're gonna answer questions, try to not give out the wrong information when answering.
As stated by someone else, remove the mute wire from the RCA harness, move it to the slot directly above it in the harness. Ground this wire, ground the ebrake wire, and you'll have video. Simply grounding the ebrake wire will work until you start moving, when the internal gyroscope will turn off the video feature.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
If you're gonna answer questions, try to not give out the wrong information when answering.
As stated by someone else, remove the mute wire from the RCA harness, move it to the slot directly above it in the harness. Ground this wire, ground the ebrake wire, and you'll have video. Simply grounding the ebrake wire will work until you start moving, when the internal gyroscope will turn off the video feature.

Hi Joe.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (NY SLC 93)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_
Hi Joe.

????? Okay, so what other forum do I know you from?


----------



## VDuuub (Oct 31, 2006)

what i would also suggest is getting a switch and wiring one end to the parking brake wire and the other to ground that way if u get pulled over u can just hit the switch and unground it so it wont play dvd's...seeing how it is illegal


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VDuuub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDuuub* »_what i would also suggest is getting a switch and wiring one end to the parking brake wire and the other to ground that way if u get pulled over u can just hit the switch and unground it so it wont play dvd's...seeing how it is illegal

In this case, you would want to also want to send a wire to the ebrake switch in the car, and use diodes to isolate the two wires from backfeeding to eachother. This would allow you to "demonstrate" that the video will only work with the ebrake, if necessary.


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (VDuuub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDuuub* »_what i would also suggest is getting a switch and wiring one end to the parking brake wire and the other to ground that way if u get pulled over u can just hit the switch and unground it so it wont play dvd's...seeing how it is illegal

Too much work.
*ONE MORE QUESTION:* 
Will this have any effect of the functioning of the Back-up Camera and/or Bluetooth module which I'm installing as well? 


_Modified by NY SLC 93 at 10:01 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (NY SLC 93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY SLC 93* »_
Too much work.
*ONE MORE QUESTION:* 
Will this have any effect of the functioning of the Back-up Camera and/or Bluetooth module which I'm installing as well? 

_Modified by NY SLC 93 at 10:01 AM 4-19-2007_

It should have no effect at all.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
????? Okay, so what other forum do I know you from?

first rule of fight club, no one talks about fight club....


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_
first rule of fight club, no one talks about fight club....









Ah, I gotcha. 


_Modified by PolkGLI at 9:19 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (NY SLC 93)*

anyone know if there is an adapter that i can buy to use my wheel controls???


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: HOW DO YOU BYPASS THE AVIC-D3 DVD FEATURE? (vwboy308)*

You can try and use the PAC SWI-PS, in conjuction with the updated version of the PAC SWI-CAN. You'll need both modules, and I've heard spotty results when trying to do so.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
If you're gonna answer questions, try to not give out the wrong information when answering.
As stated by someone else, remove the mute wire from the RCA harness, move it to the slot directly above it in the harness. Ground this wire, ground the ebrake wire, and you'll have video. Simply grounding the ebrake wire will work until you start moving, when the internal gyroscope will turn off the video feature.


And give you an error when you turn the unit on that the parking brake is incorrectly wired.
happened when my bypass wire fell out


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolkGLI* »_
In this case, you would want to also want to send a wire to the ebrake switch in the car, and use diodes to isolate the two wires from backfeeding to eachother. This would allow you to "demonstrate" that the video will only work with the ebrake, if necessary. 

There is no point in that unless you plan to give the cop a ride to prove it doesn't play while you are driving. the unit will play DVDs and give you full nav funtion when you are stopped or under 15mph. If you get pulled over and the cop is standing there you will be stopped and he would have no idea that its capable of playing video while driving.


----------



## VegasGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but can I ground the wire to the parking brake ground, or do I need to find another ground? 
Just installed my d2 today.


----------

